# Aquascaping - placement question...



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure how to put my question into words, but I'm going to try...

In looking at many of the lovely scapes around here, I notice that often plants look sort of "packed in" together. For instance - Gomer's new tank. It looks like the plants are placed very close together in that clump in the middle of the manzanita. Looks fantastic! But I worry about light penetrating to the roots when they are that close. (Or at least APPEAR to be that close!!!) After my early observations, I came to the conclusion that these were simply mature tanks I was looking at and the plants had really filled in. But Gomer's new tank blew that theory right out of the water.

If this is making any sense to anyone - can you please tell me if this is a concern? I have some of my plants close together in clumps, but they don't have that lush, filled in look. And I have quite a few plants. I could DO that. But should I? I'm ready to march upstairs and smoosh them all together! 

FWIW - my plants are almost a month along and doing very well although I finally got bit by the algae monster. Not out of control. (Knock on wood) Hopefully nothing my UV and a few Otos can't handle...

Kathy


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

You are correct about light reaching the bottoms, but mainly on stems from what I can tell from personal experience. I started with very common anachris stems and have been adding more and more over time, but all in less that 3 months. If you have a look at my tank in my sig, you will see what 3 months can do. I am not aquascape expert but I like the look. I have noticed that a lot of plants really take time to take off, but when they do, they really take off!

My crypts are just starting to fill in and they have been in there for at least a month. My sword grew out of the tank in what seemed like a week once it got going, oddly enough, there is another one right behind it idling away...rescape a little on WC tomorrow...we'll see what happens...


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

I see what you mean, Joe! Maybe I should just be patient a bit longer and let nature take it's course. Your Anacharis looks fantastic! And I really like that driftwood so if you get tired of it... :tongue: 

Kind of excited today! We took the dogs for a stroll down at the river and I was watching for driftwood. However, the river is kind of high from all the snowmelt right now, and we didn't want to get to close and watch the dogs get washed away. But followed one of them to a little offshoot creek and saw a lovely little plant growing right in the middle! What the heck! I teased it out of the bottom and as I was rinsing it of in the stream and teasing the roots to get all the debris out, it separated into 4 little plants and a mama. Put mama back, but brought the kids home with me! I have no idea what it is or if it will make it in the tank, but I'm excited at my first attempt at collecting! It's very pretty - looks almost like a cross between an anubia and a crypt, but there is no rhisome. Deep green leaves with almost a bronze tint in places. 

Now to figure out where to put the little guys - and how close together!!!

Kathy


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> Your Anacharis looks fantastic!


Oh sorry, I started off with a ton of anacharis in there, but that isn't it in the middle. I haven't id'd it yet, but I know it isn't that.



GTApuffgal said:


> And I really like that driftwood so if you get tired of it...


Wow, amazed on how many people have commented on my wood :hihi:




GTApuffgal said:


> ...followed one of them to a little offshoot creek and saw a lovely little plant growing right in the middle! What the heck! I teased it out of the bottom and as I was rinsing it of in the stream and teasing the roots to get all the debris out, it separated into 4 little plants and a mama. Put mama back, but brought the kids home with me! I have no idea what it is or if it will make it in the tank, but I'm excited at my first attempt at collecting! It's very pretty - looks almost like a cross between an anubia and a crypt, but there is no rhisome. Deep green leaves with almost a bronze tint in places.
> Now to figure out where to put the little guys - and how close together!!!


Without a rhizome, it isn't anubias, but it could be some type of fern.
But sounds like a lucky find, just be careful of parasites and other nasties in wild collected stuff. I would certainly quarintine it for a while and go through at least 2 weeks and see if any nasties show up, and/or, maybe a 2-3 minute water/bleach bath (20:1 or so) to really clean them up.

Post some pics!

I have been finding some really nice pieces of malaysian driftwood at a LFS for a decent price, and now I am propagating anubias attached to it. I have 3 cuts going...we'll see how they do.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

I was all over the internet yesterday looking for my little plant and of course - I think I id'd it right here! I believe it to be "Buck's" Samolus Valerandi. I soaked it in RO water all day, then bleach dipped it quickly and soaked some more in RO laced with Prime. 

I will post some pics soon. We've been playing around with the camera and have about figured out how to get some decent ones. I'm glad to have the others so I can see the progression of my tank, but I'm not ready to go public with them... :tongue: 

I'm going to do some rearranging today to accomodate the S. Valerandi and try to pull my plants into tighter and tidier groupings. It seems I finally have everything in balance - knock on wood - and I'm ready to move from growing healthy, pretty plants in the aquarium to an aquascape! 

It's funny though - a friend of mine was over the other day and just blown away by it. "Kathy, you only see acquariums like this in board rooms and jazz bars! Not in someone's house!" Made me feel pretty good... :icon_bigg 

Kathy


----------

